# Highland dress



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Mon, 7 Feb 2000 22:23:37 -0500*
Does anyone out there know exactly when and why Scottish Regiments hung up
their royal scarlets in the British Army? Canadian regiments with British
counterparts done so as well. ie: Black Watch, Argyls etc.
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"T.F. Mills" <tfmills@regiments.org>* on *Thu, 10 Feb 2000 08:23:55 -0700*
On 7 Feb 00, at 22:23, Dave Willard wrote:
> Does anyone out there know exactly when and why Scottish
> Regiments hung up their royal scarlets in the British Army?
> Canadian regiments with British counterparts done so as well.
> ie: Black Watch, Argyls etc. 
"Royal scarlet"?  You mean scarlet tunics?  The British Army 
put away full dress in 1914, and except for the Guards and a 
few special occasions never brought it back out again.  The 
expense of manufacture and maintenance was the reason.  
Scarlet had already been discontinued for everything except 
full dress and mess dress in 1902.  A blue full dress was 
designed for the coronation which never happened in 1936, but 
WW2 intervened and it never really saw the light of day.  
Another blue No. 1 Dress was introduced for the coronation in 
1953, and is still in use although not as commonly seen as 
the old full dress was.
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org
Land Forces of Britain, the Empire and Commonwealth:
 http://www.regiments.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"JEFF HYSLOP" <jeffhyslop@home.com>* on *Thu, 10 Feb 2000 23:36:56 -0700*
Sounds like a lad that read not seen. 
Those that done it  now.
Ast the Queen of Batle,the Infantry.
-----Original Message-----
From: T.F. Mills 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, February 10, 2000 08:32
Subject: Re: Highland dress
On 7 Feb 00, at 22:23, Dave Willard wrote:
> Does anyone out there know exactly when and why Scottish
> Regiments hung up their royal scarlets in the British Army?
> Canadian regiments with British counterparts done so as well.
> ie: Black Watch, Argyls etc. 
"Royal scarlet"?  You mean scarlet tunics?  The British Army 
put away full dress in 1914, and except for the Guards and a 
few special occasions never brought it back out again.  The 
expense of manufacture and maintenance was the reason.  
Scarlet had already been discontinued for everything except 
full dress and mess dress in 1902.  A blue full dress was 
designed for the coronation which never happened in 1936, but 
WW2 intervened and it never really saw the light of day.  
Another blue No. 1 Dress was introduced for the coronation in 
1953, and is still in use although not as commonly seen as 
the old full dress was.
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org
Land Forces of Britain, the Empire and Commonwealth:
 http://www.regiments.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"JEFF HYSLOP" <jeffhyslop@home.com>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 00:07:09 -0700*
No duff lad.!!
-----Original Message-----
From: JEFF HYSLOP 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, February 10, 2000 23:30
Subject: Re: Highland dress
>Sounds like a lad that read not seen. 
>
>Those that done it  now.
>
>Ast the Queen of Batle,the Infantry.
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: T.F. Mills 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: Thursday, February 10, 2000 08:32
>Subject: Re: Highland dress
>
>
>On 7 Feb 00, at 22:23, Dave Willard wrote:
>
>> Does anyone out there know exactly when and why Scottish
>> Regiments hung up their royal scarlets in the British Army?
>> Canadian regiments with British counterparts done so as well.
>> ie: Black Watch, Argyls etc. 
>
>"Royal scarlet"?  You mean scarlet tunics?  The British Army 
>put away full dress in 1914, and except for the Guards and a 
>few special occasions never brought it back out again.  The 
>expense of manufacture and maintenance was the reason.  
>Scarlet had already been discontinued for everything except 
>full dress and mess dress in 1902.  A blue full dress was 
>designed for the coronation which never happened in 1936, but 
>WW2 intervened and it never really saw the light of day.  
>Another blue No. 1 Dress was introduced for the coronation in 
>1953, and is still in use although not as commonly seen as 
>the old full dress was.
>
>
>
>T.F. Mills
>tfmills@regiments.org
>Land Forces of Britain, the Empire and Commonwealth:
>http://www.regiments.org
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

